# Allen's Home Repair



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Im listing this for my buddy. He just opened his own business and is trying to get some more clients. He was a superintentdent for Celebrity Homes and does great work for a cheap price. He does sheetrock, painting, trim, roofing, HVAC, doors, flooring, etc. Call today for a 10% discount. 850-377-2401 Allen.


----------



## hab (Aug 17, 2011)

*dustless hardwood refinishing*

Nice thread guys. We'll throw this a reference in our dustless hardwood refinishing section. I like it. Keep sharing like this.

---------------------------
dustless hardwood refinishing


----------

